# Problem with x11 - newbie



## letriste (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

first post on this forum, this. I'm running ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop (thinkpad t61p) and want to try out FreeBSD. I've installed 7.1 on a VM using qemu and so far, I've been able to get a network connection (using dhclient) and starting x11 (startx).

I've never used FreeBSD before, and pretty much all my knowledge about linux has been aquired the last few months. I know it's not the same, but i guess it's similar enough to get some way.

My first (and only, so far) port was enlightenment-devel, because i wanted to check out the wm. The 'make' went well, except that it stopped at random times to wait for me choosing some options. I went default all the way.

But... 'make install' seems to go along for a while, but then goes into some errors. like this


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like a missing header, which implies a broken dependency. Something to bug the maintainer about.


----------



## ericbsd (Jan 18, 2010)

Install it with `# pkg_add -r enlightenment` in the shell.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 1, 2010)

I chose to also use enlightenment and chose the package from sysinstall in x11 I installed xorg-minimal but I cannot get graphical.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 1, 2010)

I am new to FreeBSD and got it installed on my system via FTP, I know about enlightenment and chose it to be my environment but I got something wrong. Post-install of FreeBSD I wanted GUI or desktop environment so I installed enlightenment only to find that I needed to also install xorg. I do not know if there is any simple for newbies to follow instructions of how to do this. I installed the xorg-minimal. I am stuck, at a graphical login screen. I tried to follow the instructions in handbook on installing X11 and configuring it but I think I blundered somewhere. I tried rebooting into safe mode and single use mode to try to reconfigure but editors are not found and I can't proceed, then I booted from the USB to try to use fixit but I do not now how to use that. What should I do? DO I HAVE TO REINSTALL FBSD?

[ similar thread merged in - Mod ]


----------



## Beastie (Mar 1, 2010)

1. If you reboot and let it work, can it boot normally again? If not, what error message(s) are you getting?

2. There's a "howto" and it's the Handbook. If you have problems/are stuck tell us what you did before getting stuck and where exactly in the Handbook did you get stuck.

3. You most probably won't need to reinstall anything.

P.S. Post complete error messages, inside code tags.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 1, 2010)

*not getting a gui after install*

I was able to reboot the machine and came to the same graphical login window, since I am a newbie I cannot tell which one it was perhaps xdm, and after I entered my login id and password it comes back to the graphical login with use of mouse and keyboard. There is no error message.

I did read the handbook and tried following the instructions there.


----------



## BuSerD (Mar 1, 2010)

You're not trying very hard to help us assist you. From the ramblings posted thus far I can only gather that you have not yet added enlightment to the display manager you see. That is why you log in and it just comes back to the log in prompt;



> Note: If an older display manager, like XDM, is being used, this will not work. Instead, create an executable .xsession file with the same command in it. To do this, edit the file and replace the existing window manager command with /usr/local/bin/gnome-session:



You will replace the gnome-session binary with the path to the enlightenment binary. More information is of course in the handbook.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Mar 1, 2010)

nu2fbsd said:
			
		

> I tried rebooting into safe mode and single use mode to try to reconfigure but editors are not found and I can't proceed, then I booted from the USB to try to use fixit but I do not now how to use that.



I'm guessing that you're trying to get a console login? If you're stuck in an improperly configured XDM, you can get to a console display by using the <ctrl><alt><Fn> (F1-F8 are typically reserved for console sessions) combination of keys. Once there you should be able to login and access your favorite editor for configuration file tweaking.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Mar 2, 2010)

when you boot into single user mode, you need to manually mount the filesystems.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 3, 2010)

I do use Ctrl+Alt+Fn(F1-F8) and get into console. What I want to know is 
1)after install of Xorg and execute startx, what should I get? or should I manually configure X and add the necessary details as in the handbook?
I got the twm which is very basic wm. I wanted to use E17, so I installed that but I gave the command from twm and got 
	
	



```
Enlightenment error (2)
Cannot create manager object for screen 0
Enlightenment set up window management for all the screens on your system failed. Perhaps another wm is running?
E17: Begin shutdown procedure
SHUTDOWN
Sending TERM signal to /usr/local/bin/enlightenment_init /usr/local/share/enlightenment/data/init/default.edj 1 0
Enlightenment 0.16.999.042
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (Mar 3, 2010)

if you havent put anything into .xinitrc, then you will get twm (if X is properly configured). if you want e17 at startup you need to edit .xinitrc and tell it to run e17. i think its start_e17 or something like that.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes that is what I had to do, LateNiteTV. I did and got into e17. 
How do I manually mount from single user mode. Please give me the command input, if you know.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Mar 9, 2010)

whenever i have to boot to single user mode i use
`# mount -a -t ufs`
that seems to work for me.

also read the mount man page.


----------

